# WINDSHIELD HAS CRACKED AND HAD TO BE REPLACED 3 TIMES IN 2 YEARS!



## BMWGee (Nov 24, 2021)

I keep reading blogs on the fact that the BMW head-up display windshield cracks easily. I've been driving for 40 years and I've experienced the 3rd crack and replacement of my 540i's windshield in 2 years! Is there a flaw in the product? A windshield is meant to protect from rocks, pebbles, heat, cold temps, etc., but it does not do this. Each time it's cracked has been in the colder months. I consciously do not turn up the heat because I'm afraid it will crack as it did the very first time. The other times, I have no idea why it cracked. I am thinking about getting rid of this vehicle, even though I like so many other features. It's sad that I have to remain cold in my own car. The car has experienced more windshield replacements than ALL of my other vehicles combined in a 38 year period and I drive a lot less now. Obviously something is wrong!!! BMW should do a recall and get a better product!!! Your thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Lauren_PedalCommander (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the windshield, it could be where you drive- roads, climate, etc.I know you said this is only car where you've had to replace it. Bad luck sometimes. Happened to us before. The heat inside the vehicle will not really affect the crack since it's on the outside, although sudden changes in temperature, liker blasting the heat immediately from cold temperatures can. Direct sunlight and exterior temperatures really are the bigger impact on causing a crack to spread.
It's really annoying and quite expensive. I would only recommend the below:

Make sure you have full windshield coverage on your policy, if you don't already. Or find out from BMW what packages they offer. Usually, when you purchase/lease your car, they offer packages for certain things on the vehicle, such as warranty, maintenance, and protections for the exterior and interior of your vehicle.

The second you suspect a chip of any kind or anything that could lead to a replacement or it could spread, take it to Safelite. Don't wait, do it ASAP. I've personally used them a few times. Very happy with the service and the process. It also depends on where you get the crack. Really easy to make an appointment online, and you'll probably be in and out in less than an hour depending on how bad it is.

We have a thin film on our windshield for our 740il that has protected it regarding rock chips. I would look into reputable companies around you that do window tint or body coating services and search for a similar product. Just ask about protection for the windshield. They have different kinds that will not affect your visibility on the windshield.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Who replaced the windshield? BMW complies with your state’s consumer protection law implicit warranty of correct parts merchantability and goodworkmanship for two years. The warranted statement is right next to your signature on the work authorization / receipt.

The BMW TIS windshield replacement procedure is precise and meticulous. The BMW windshield is an integral component of the body stiffness.

Your’s is the first complaint associating HVAC heat with windshield cracking.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive been around BMW forums for *quite* some time and have NOT heard of rampant "BMW windshield failures'..

And have NEVER heard of leaving the heat off to avoid cracks.

Edit: there is more grit, gravel and debris on the roads in winter. maybe thats the reason you seem to correlate this to temperature?!?

Buy insurance, put on big boy/girl pants.


----------



## BMWGee (Nov 24, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> Who replaced the windshield? BMW complies with your state’s consumer protection law implicit warranty of correct parts merchantability and goodworkmanship for two years. The warranted statement is right next to your signature on the work authorization / receipt.
> 
> The BMW TIS windshield replacement procedure is precise and meticulous. The BMW windshield is an integral component of the body stiffness.
> 
> Your’s is the first complaint associating HVAC heat with windshield cracking.


I used the company that the BMW dealership referred me to. It's the company that handles their glass replacements.


----------



## BMWGee (Nov 24, 2021)

Lauren_PedalCommander said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with the windshield, it could be where you drive- roads, climate, etc.I know you said this is only car where you've had to replace it. Bad luck sometimes. Happened to us before. The heat inside the vehicle will not really affect the crack since it's on the outside, although sudden changes in temperature, liker blasting the heat immediately from cold temperatures can. Direct sunlight and exterior temperatures really are the bigger impact on causing a crack to spread.
> It's really annoying and quite expensive. I would only recommend the below:
> 
> Make sure you have full windshield coverage on your policy, if you don't already. Or find out from BMW what packages they offer. Usually, when you purchase/lease your car, they offer packages for certain things on the vehicle, such as warranty, maintenance, and protections for the exterior and interior of your vehicle.
> ...


Thank you! I'll definitely look into the window tint/coating.


----------



## BMWGee (Nov 24, 2021)

ard said:


> Ive been around BMW forums for *quite* some time and have NOT heard of rampant "BMW windshield failures'..
> 
> And have NEVER heard of leaving the heat off to avoid cracks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. I have insurance, so I have the pants on. It's more so the inconvenience that's annoying. In addition, I've driven in all seasons (Spring through Fall) with the other vehicles and this has not occurred, and as mentioned before, I drive less now and shorter distances.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMWGee said:


> I used the company that the BMW dealership referred me to. It's the company that handles their glass replacements.


BMW has their own procedures and requirements.


newTIS



If you allowed the BMW dealership to fob you off to a contractor, that’s on YOU.

When (not IF) my windshield must be replaced, then I will authorize my BMW Service Center to do the work In Accordance With BMW TIS requirements. After that they can contract as they will, but I will hold them to BMW TIS performance.


----------



## BMWGee (Nov 24, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> BMW has their own procedures and requirements.
> 
> 
> newTIS
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions! There's one service agent that works with me and my vehicle, so when he told me who to call and stated that this is the company that the dealership uses for their glass replacements, I thought he was leading me in the right direction. I wasn't aware of the other procedures.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

There’s no reason a dealership cannot replace windshields other than lack of training or cost


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

BMWGee said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! There's one service agent that works with me and my vehicle, so when he told me who to call and stated that this is the company that the dealership uses for their glass replacements, I thought he was leading me in the right direction. I wasn't aware of the other procedures.


 

Just because a dealer uses a shop, or has a service that comes to their dealership, does NOT necessarily mean that glass replacement will be done following BMWs procedures scrupulously. Just FWIW. Keeping in mind that glass replacement is a 'practice makes perfect' activity, and it might not pay for a dealer to employ and train people to do this 40 hrs a week. So they farm it out. (so I agree w Hot... training and cost)

I do have a local shop that is pretty well versed in BMW procedures, especially my old E39. Set the glass wrong and you will get increased wind noises....so this knowledge is available outside of dealers.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Some dealers do windshields in house. It’s not rocket science and there’s not that many windshields rolling in the door everyday. I’d guess on average a dealer sees maybe one a week and giant shops maybe 2-3.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

BMW does not make windshields. Windshields have a high standard of safety....not sure the Glass BMW uses is "subpar" BUT, given that you went to an independent installer, there is a good chance that you didn't use OE or OEM glass. I would never use anything other than OE.

Glass has a CTE (~5), low relative to steel (~12).

Windshields are supposed to float on a 1/4 thick sealant, which is supposed to make up the CTE mismatch between the car's metal structure and the windshield. Improper application of sealant (not enough or not using the nozzle correctly) will result in the glass being mounted too close to metal, and under stress, will cause "stress" fractures in the glass.

Also, a glass installer could have incorrectly mounted the windshield over one of the metal brackets by accident and could quickly fracture the glass.

Next time, ensure BMW OE or OEM glass to be used (much more expensive than "non-brand" glass) and have it installed by a BMW Glass Installer (not just windshield glass installer)....also, try to keep a bit more distance between you and the person in front of you.


----------



## BMWGee (Nov 24, 2021)

M_Bimmer said:


> BMW does not make windshields. Windshields have a high standard of safety....not sure the Glass BMW uses is "subpar" BUT, given that you went to an independent installer, there is a good chance that you didn't use OE or OEM glass. I would never use anything other than OE.
> 
> Glass has a CTE (~5), low relative to steel (~12).
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge. I will check on this prior to my next installation.


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

BMWGee said:


> Thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge. I will check on this prior to my next installation.


BMW OE glass will be stamped with a "BMW Roundel" Logo on the lower right hand corner of the windshield.

Here are some BMW OEM Glass that will be stamped on the lower right hand corner of the windshield, and will not have a BMW logo printed on the glass

Pilkington = Nippon Sheet Glass Group (NSG Group)
Carlex = USA Based Glass Company
Fuyao = Fuyao Glass Company, located in Moraine, Ohio
PPG = Pittsburgh Plate Glass (Not sure I've ever seen this on a modern BMW windshield, but they do make side window glass)
I would not trust any other glass. period.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

^ This is confusing...

So all 4 of those mfgs make the BMW OE glass? (ie they are _all_ the BMW OEMs for that BMW OE part?!?)

I was under the impression there is ONE bmw oem and that is the company that makes the glass that gets the BMW OE logo on it. Which I thought was pilkington....


----------



## M_Bimmer (Dec 14, 2019)

1st Picture - my '14 F10, 2nd Picture - my '18 F85....both BMW OE (aka BMW Factory Installed Glass)
















Depends on where the cars were manufactured...


----------



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

ard said:


> Ive been around BMW forums for *quite* some time and have NOT heard of rampant "BMW windshield failures'..
> 
> And have NEVER heard of leaving the heat off to avoid cracks.
> 
> ...


I have found defects on delivery with two cars over the past five years. My wife’s X3 came with a bubble which the dealer replaced. I also had a small defect on my 540 windshield at delivery. I took an IOU from the dealer and replaced it after two years after a small rock hit the windshield.


----------

